# enclosed trailer mods?



## cj03ram (Jul 4, 2009)

just wanting to see if anyone has modified an enclosed trailer into a camper? if anyone has any suggestions or pics please post them. thanks cj


----------



## trckdrvr (Jul 4, 2009)

Yep,i have a friend who has one that he turned into a camper/atv hauler....turned out nice.
His is a V-nose and he had a cabinet(s)made and a piece of countertop mounted up in the V...has a microwave and a coffee pot and place to do kitchen work.

But it doubles as a workbench..because the lower cabinet has slide out drawers with tools/chains/gun cleaning stuff/ammo
The upper cabinet is all food and storage.

He has a fold down bunk on each side...

He hauls 2 atv's and after he unloads them at the hunting spot he sets up the camper.

His trailer has rear gate/drop door and he mounted some jsckstand supports on them and his ramp even becomes like a outside deck/patio.

He put a couple windows in it and a window a/c unit..his trailer has a side entrance so he can close the rear gate and enter through the side door.

No bathroom...but i guess a guy cant have everything when hunting.


----------



## cj03ram (Jul 4, 2009)

thats kinda what im looking at trying to do, but would it be just as much to do this rather than buy a decent pop up or regular camper?


----------



## claydowns1 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Just as much what?*

It would probably be more cost effective ( short term)to buy the pop up, but in the long run I'll bet the trailer is the better way to go. Not only do you have the satisfaction of doing the work, but you can also build it the manner which suits you.


----------



## irocz2u (Jul 5, 2009)

tought about  doing  one  for years  but  never  tried


----------



## Todd E (Jul 12, 2009)

A member on here had one for sale on here a couple of years back. He was from down around St Mary's. It was rigged like the one mentioned in the post above. It had a/c and an awning, too. It was really nice !!!!!!!!!

Cabinets, micro, coffee pot, lights, etc.
Bunks on each side that stored and folded out
suspended by chains to wall.


----------



## chrisbulldog (Jul 28, 2009)

I made one for tailgating and it would work good for a camper. It has a toliet, closet and storage shelves. It could be modified to sleep one maybe two people. I am not sure if that is what you are talking about or not.


----------



## Rays123 (Jul 28, 2009)

instead of doing the beds folding out from the wall thing. how about putting a fold out love seat. youd have a bed at night and couch during the day. it would be more cost effective and space saving


----------

